# Navarre Fly Fishing Jun/Jul - info?



## oscarflytyer (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pensacola Beach Fly Fishing Jun/Jul - info?*

Will be in Pensacola Beach End Jun/begin Jul. Any recommendations on flies/locations, etc would be greatly appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Plenty of specks and reds in the grass flats on the Hwy 98 side of the Navarre Sound. I don't fly fish the gulf, but I hear of people catching spanish, ladyfish, and skipjacks wading that side. The clouser minnow is probably the most popular fly in this area, and my favorite is chartreuse over white. I believe there's a thread in this forum about flies.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

early in the morning if the gulf is calm or you have wind at your back try some clouser minows and strip fast. Use wire and hold on. You'll catch something. Tote a 6 foot ladder out there to sit on so you can see the fish.


----------

